

Skype for Mac Has Dangerous Security Vulnerability - and No Word From Skype - danyork
http://www.disruptivetelephony.com/2011/05/skype-for-mac-has-dangerous-security-vulnerability-and-theres-no-public-word-from-skype.html

======
evanwolf
patch to come next week, says a spokesperson.

